# Mixing Sepcies - Red Eyed Tree Frog / Anole



## SEJ (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it posible to add a tree frogs into my viv which currently houses a pair of anoles or is this just not a sensible thing to do?

Thanks 


J


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i wouldnt advice red eyes as they are very sensitive. what size viv do you have?


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

if you dont advise red eye what frog would you advise to to go with anloes i have two in a 3.5ft width x 2.5ft height x 2.5ft depth
i know anoles prefer height, but they do well as they are in this viv i have ive been considering getting frogs for a while but didnt know you could mix the two
thanks


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

well i have a grey and green tree frog in with mine and never had any problems. you just need to make sure everything is set up to suit their needs. do you have a pic of set up and i can try give you some advice. 
also are your anoles wild caught? if so you'd have to treat them before adding more animals. are the anoles male/female or 2 females?


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

2 females i aint got pics of viv it has loads of bark and plastic ivy plants the viv is well covered you really have to hunt for them sometimes


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

sounds great


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i wouldnt, its too much of a risk. if you want some anurans get a seperate enclosure


----------

